# Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!



## fun4real (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo leute ich habe mal eine frage .....ich gehe nur in holland angeln und dort am liebsten an der maas und umliegende seen.
vor einer woche hat mich wieder das angelfieber gepackt und ich würde gerne veruchen zu feedern da ich denke die fische sind noch sehr träge und das man den köder sehr ruhig anbieten sollte also sprich daliegend und nich treibend...meint ihr es lohnt sich schon und wenn ja was muss ich beachten :Montage?futter?köder?angelplatz(tiefe etc)
oder soll ich lieber noch nicht auf friedfisch versuchen und eher die zanderrute rausholen..für alle die meine gewässer mal in augenschein nehmen wollen google earth runterladen und dann ohe en laak eingeben und sich anhand der hochauflösenden satelietenbilder einfach mal ein bild machen von den gewässern rundum(ich würde dieses programm allen anglern empfehlen denn man kann sich jeden see auf der erde ansehen nach guten stellen suchen und sich eine wegbeschreibung errechnen lassen ist 1a mit wetter angabe etc.):vik:


----------



## Borusse (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

Hi,

ich möchte am Sonntag feedern gehen. Das Wetter soll ja jetzt so bleiben und ich hoffe,
das sich doch einige Rotaugen oder Brassen fangen lassen.
Ich gehe übrigens nicht in Ohe en Laak sondern am Brand Plas in Steevnsweert.

Gruss 
Chris


----------



## boot (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte am Sonntag feedern gehen. Das Wetter soll ja jetzt so bleiben und ich hoffe,
> das sich doch einige Rotaugen oder Brassen fangen lassen.
> ...


hi die Weißfische beißen ganz gut ich war vor 3 wochen auf Weißfisch.


----------



## fun4real (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

könnt ihr mir denn tips geben wie oder mit was ihr genau angelt

also köder und teigzubereitung??wäre echt nett---anis soll ganz gut sein im futter auf dicke rotaugen ...made oder würmer? laufmontage oder festmontage ....|uhoh:


----------



## Borusse (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*



> könnt ihr mir denn tips geben wie oder mit was ihr genau angelt
> 
> also köder und teigzubereitung??wäre echt nett---anis soll ganz gut sein im futter auf dicke rotaugen ...made oder würmer? laufmontage oder festmontage ....|uhoh:


 
Hi Patrick

hier ein paar Tipps zum feedern an den Maasseen.

1. Ausrüstung: Rute: heavy oder medium Feederrute
                    Spitze: die weichste bzw. sensibelste, die bei Deiner Rute dabei ist
                    Schnur: 18ér oder 20ér monofil
                    Futterkorb: 10g bis 30g je nach Wurfweite
2. Montage: Ich verwende meist eine Fest/Seitenarmmontage
3. Futter : benutze am besten ein Fertigfutter z.b von Mosella ( 1 kg reicht aus ).
               Futter nur soviel anfeuchten, das es beim zusammendrücken gerade hält, 
               dann ein paar Minuten ziehen lassen und einmal sieben> fertig!
4. Köder:  Maden sind immer gut, aber auch Würmer sind sehr zu empfehlen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen. Wenn Du noch fragen hast, schreib mir einfach eine PN.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## fun4real (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

@ borusse:vik:



ja das nenn ich mal ne richtige ausführliche antwort..vielen dank dafür das hilf mir bestimmt welche hakengrösse würdest du denn nehmen ? 14 oder stärker?vorfachlänge?.....hoffe ich bin nicht zu dreisst hier


----------



## hecq (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

Dreist! 

Hakengröße musst du herausfinden. ich zb fange immer mit 16er an. wenn ich dan kaum bisse habe bzw viel fisch verliere gehe ich auf 14..12..10 usw so finde ich immer die optimale größe.

Ich war einmal zum fischen an der sieg. 14er haken 1 maiskorn. keine bisse mitbekommen. später war ich bei nem 6er mit dem lief alles prima. 

probieren und fertig!


----------



## fun4real (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

|kopfkratkomisch und ich dachte immer je kleiner der haken um so besser für sehr vorsichtige  kleinere fische ...ausser natürlich ich bin auf grosse fische aus dann kann ich mit der hakengrösse auch n bisschen selektieren aber will erstmal sehen was ich überhaupt fangen kann...naja moregn is es dann soweit ...hoffentlich klappts ..wetter wird bombig!!!:vik:


----------



## fun4real (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

also war heute da und hab meine bestets gegeben ...mir wurde würziges futter empfohlen im angelladen(korianderpulver) was ich dann auch genommen  hab habe rotaugen mix und feeder mix gemischt korianderpulver dazu maden rein würmer rein n bischen forellipelets rein ..und mit 14er haken an einem ca 25 cm vorfach  und habe in 4-5 m tiefe gefischt ...was mach  ich falsch ..war im randbereich ca 25 meter raus in einem verbindugs stück zwischen see und fluss nicht viel strömung .....könnt ihr mir helfen bei der fehlersuche ???? lg pat


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*



fun4real schrieb:


> also war heute da und hab meine bestets gegeben ...mir wurde würziges futter empfohlen im angelladen(korianderpulver) was ich dann auch genommen hab habe rotaugen mix und feeder mix gemischt korianderpulver dazu maden rein würmer rein n bischen forellipelets rein ..und mit 14er haken an einem ca 25 cm vorfach und habe in 4-5 m tiefe gefischt ...was mach ich falsch ..war im randbereich ca 25 meter raus in einem verbindugs stück zwischen see und fluss nicht viel strömung .....könnt ihr mir helfen bei der fehlersuche ???? lg pat


fische nicht so Tief nur in ca 2 M, das futter nicht so Grob......wenig futter  lautet auch fische.......lg#h


----------



## fun4real (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

hallo boot also es war ein wening hochwasser und 2 m tiiefe war quasi direkt vor meinen füssen keine 10 m raus und mir wurde gesagt eher im tiefen|uhoh:|uhoh: bin ganz durch den wind...was sagst du denn zum futter habe 8futterkörbe angefüttert und bin dann auf blei um gestiegen .....wenn du die brücke richtung massaik fährst hart rechts an der brücke runter und dem weg bis zum ende folgen dann kommste an den verbindungspunkt fluss und see (BOOTSCHNELLSTRECKE MAX TIEFE 40 M)  scau mal bei goole earth ...vielleicht is die stelle daneben ?! kannst du mir ne bessere stelle nennen? lg pat#q


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

@fun4real
über google earth aus hamburg ne bessere friedfisch stelle an nem see in holland auszumachen is meines erachtens fast unmöglich.und wenn nicht betreibe ich ab jetzt gewässer beratung für die ganze brd   
ein bisschen spass muss sein....


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*



fun4real schrieb:


> hallo boot also es war ein wening hochwasser und 2 m tiiefe war quasi direkt vor meinen füssen keine 10 m raus und mir wurde gesagt eher im tiefen|uhoh:|uhoh: bin ganz durch den wind...was sagst du denn zum futter habe 8futterkörbe angefüttert und bin dann auf blei um gestiegen .....wenn du die brücke richtung massaik fährst hart rechts an der brücke runter und dem weg bis zum ende folgen dann kommste an den verbindungspunkt fluss und see (BOOTSCHNELLSTRECKE MAX TIEFE 40 M) scau mal bei goole earth ...vielleicht is die stelle daneben ?! kannst du mir ne bessere stelle nennen? lg pat#q


also ich fische im bereichen mit Sandgrund ,und füttere nicht mit dem Korb .........meine montage ist so Birnenblei 10 bis 15 gr......Haken 14 oder 16.....vorfach ca 15 bis 30 cm.....Mein tip mache dir mal auf deine Maden oder Pinkis ein bischen Honig drauf das wirkt Wunder............und suche dir bereiche mit schwacher Srömung.lg ole#h


----------



## Borusse (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

Hi,

ich war heute auch ein paar Stündchen am See feedern und hatte nicht einen Biss.
Ich glaub noch nicht mal das Du soviel falsch machst, ich glaube eher die Fische sind noch nicht in Stimmung bzw. Beisslaune.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Wasser noch viel zu kalt und wir haben uns vom schönen Wetter blenden lassen.

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## fun4real (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

das wäreja ne gute nachricht für mich ^^ @boot...ehm darf ich denn fragen wo du genau angeln gehst ?? will nen kumpel mitnehmen der aber noch nicht angelt DER SOLL ABER ANFANGEN ^^ und das beste zum überzeugen sind da fische denke ich ^^lg
peeetriiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

Ich fische hauptsächlich in Hamburg ist es nicht zu weit wech für euch ??


----------



## fun4real (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*

achsooooo dachte du bist auch ab und zu nl ..ok dann hat sich das wohl erledigt....dankeeee


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedern In Den Maasseen !!hilfe!*



fun4real schrieb:


> achsooooo dachte du bist auch ab und zu nl ..ok dann hat sich das wohl erledigt....dankeeee


ich bin nur ganzzzzzzzz selten in deiner Ecke:c


----------

